# Ich bin bereit für AOC, aber man lässt mich nicht!



## Thoraros (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe AOC-Community,
ich habe nun schon seit ca. 1 Woche nach dem Spiel ,,Age of Conan" gesucht, da ich es gerne ausprobieren möchte (bin noch unbelastet in Bezug auf AOC), jedoch bietet kein Laden, in meiner Umgebung, AOC an. Ist das nicht komisch? Sicherlich wollt ihr nun auch wissen warum ich denn gerne AOC ausprobieren möchte,oder?

Ganz einfach. Ich erhoffe mir mal ein anderes MMO, gerade im Bezug auf das Kampfsystem, was sich wirklich unterscheidet und auch Spaß macht, da ich WAR, Lotro und WOW nicht mehr sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich ja nicht blöd bin, habe ich versucht AOC (offi. Seite) online zu kaufen, ABER! ich werde für den Download nochmals zur Kasse gebeten ... Dies ist schon ein wenig schade, da nicht noch extra was für den Download hinblättern möchte, obwohl ich bereit wäre 29,99 € auszugeben.

Nichts destro trotz habe ich mich auch im Forum umgeschaut und dort erwähnte einer, dass es möglich sei den Clienten mit Hilfe zwei Dateien runterzuladen. Die zwei Dateien sollen nur paar MB groß sein.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Vielen Dank,
Thoraros


----------



## Kahadan (2. Februar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Hyborian-Ad...d_bxgy_vg_img_a  ;-)


----------



## Targo (2. Februar 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Hyborian-Ad...d_bxgy_vg_img_a  ;-)



Oder du wartest bis zum 15. Februar und sparst nochmal ordentlich:
http://www.amazon.de/Age-of-Conan-Hyborian...ef=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## Kahadan (2. Februar 2009)

Oha, AoC als GreenPepper Version °.°


----------



## börschisfaxe (2. Februar 2009)

Wow! Ich glaube dann schau ich auch nochmal rein!!


----------



## Thoraros (3. Februar 2009)

Leider habe ich mit Amazon nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, jedoch habe ich es mir nun doch dort bestellt, da ich endlich spielen möchte. Nun stellt sich jedoch die Frage auf welchen Server ich gehen soll, da es ja anscheinend einige Geistserver gibt. Ich bin, wie bereits erwähnt, ein kompletter Neuling und würde auch gerne etwas Hilfe annehmen. 

Welcher Server bietet denn von Level 20 an aktives PVP und PVE? Danke für die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Rungor (3. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Welcher Server bietet denn von Level 20 an aktives PVP und PVE? Danke für die Infos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja wenn du open PvP magst (leider ohne gruppe kaum noch möglich da du von immer mind. 2 leuten angegriffen wirst -> wirst auch sehr oft gegankt) dann ist fury eine gute wahl.....(englischer server sehr viele leute unterwegs)

dann soll auch noch Asgard RP-PvP gut bevölkert sein....wie es dort mit geganke aussieht weis ich leider nicht....aber da es ein RP server ist schätze ich da wird weniger gegankt....


----------



## patrick02 (3. Februar 2009)

Targo schrieb:


> Oder du wartest bis zum 15. Februar und sparst nochmal ordentlich:
> http://www.amazon.de/Age-of-Conan-Hyborian...ef=pd_rhf_p_t_2




Omg das ist echt arm^^ mit aoc geht es den berg runter


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. Februar 2009)

aktiver netter sever aber kein pvp im minibereich da pve-sever kann ich dir zu mitra raten. nette spieler - nette gilden.
pvp mit rp findest du auf asgard.
aries würde ich dir nicht raten. ist seit der severzusammenlegung lt erzählungen sehr leer geworden. dann eher falls dich die englische sprache nicht abschreckt zum sever fury. da gibt es eine aktive deutsche com.


----------



## BornPsycho (3. Februar 2009)

6,99€ ist schon nen Kampfpreis aber damit werden vllt. mehr Leute animiert AoC eine CHance zu geben, das wichtigste für uns sind doch Mitspieler und wenn denen das Game gefällt kommen ja auch noch Abo-Gebühren in die Kasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW wurde auch für 15€ rasugehauen nach nem Jahr oder so...doesn`t matter.

Würde Dir Asgard empfehlen zum spielen, macht viel Spaß mit den Leuten da.

Grüße


----------



## Protek (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo? 6.95?

Da kaufst du dir grad noch ne Lizenz und bekommst günstiger zum spielen oder was? 
Und Monatsgebühren sind doppelt so teuer wie der eigentliche Kaufpreis?



Ich denke diese Ramsch Aktion sagt deutliches über die Zukunft von AGE oF Conan. 
Damit werden vlt paar neue Spieler noch kommen aber die Mehrheit wird denken, das es nicht mehr lange geht.



Also für mich ist das ein Zeichen von Untergang.


----------



## Areson (3. Februar 2009)

Huhu. Also ich hab es mir auch für ca. 8 Euro bei Amazon bestellt. Mich hat der Preis eher zum Kaufen angeregt. Da man ja eigentlich viel schlechtes von AoC gehört hat, wird man das sicher nicht für 30 Euro kaufen. Wenn es wenigstens einen Gästeacc geben würde. Aber wie einige hier geschrieben haben soll sich doch einiges getan haben und das schaut man sich eher mal für einen kleinen Preis an. Wenn es dann scheiße ist, was solls. Wegen 8 Euro heult keiner rum, und wenn es einem gefällt zahlt man eben das ABO. Da verdienen die eh das Meiste dran. Naja mein AoC müsste heute oder morgen bei mir ankommen und dann geh ich auf Asgard. Freu mich schon. Wir sehen uns im Spiel!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

is da auch 1 Monat Spielzeit dabei??

vllt werd ich mir damit die Wartezeit auf DFO vertreiben ;D


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> is da auch 1 Monat Spielzeit dabei??
> 
> vllt werd ich mir damit die Wartezeit auf DFO vertreiben ;D



ja 30 tage frei


----------



## Thoraros (3. Februar 2009)

Danke für die netten Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, das AOC am Mittwoch/Donnerstag bei mir ankommt und ich loszocken kann. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich auf Asgard oder Mitra zocken,da ich doch lieber in deutscher Sprache kommuniziere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Februar 2009)

Der "Ramschpreis" hat vor allem mit dem Publisher Eidos zu tun und nicht mit der Situation von Funcom oder Age of Conan. Eidos hat finanziell einfach nicht den Stand größere Mengen von Stock "liegen" zu lassen und muss Geld machen woraus man Geld machen kann und dazu gehört eben auch der Aberkauf von Stock an die Software Pyramide Publisher. (Größere Publisher wie EA können und kaufen sich auch Austellungsraum in den verschiedenen Retailketten, um ihre Produkte an den Markt zu bringen)

Sobald der Green Pepper Stock aus ist, wird es keine Nachproduktion zu diesen Preisen geben.

Die finanzielle Situation des Publishers hat in diesem Fall nichts mit der Situation von Funcom zu tun, da Funcom von den monatlichen Gebühren lebt und nicht von den Boxverkäufen, von denen naturgemäß der Publisher seinen Lebensunterhalt finanziert.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Anetos (3. Februar 2009)

WALDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (3. Februar 2009)

Zugebener Maßen hab ich nichts mit AoC zu tun, lese bei reißerischen Überschriften trotzdem mal mit.



> gerade im Bezug auf das Kampfsystem, was sich wirklich unterscheidet und auch Spaß macht, da ich WAR, Lotro und WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thoraros (3. Februar 2009)

> Eins vorweg, das Kampfsystem von War bietet X Möglichkeiten sich fast schon individuell nach persönlicher
> Spielweise sich eins zusammenzuwürfeln, bis dato hab ich noch nie ein so ähnliches gesehen.



Naja, du hast Kombos, musst dich aktiv bewegen und vor allen Dingen, hast du Reaktionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WAR hast du leider nur Aktionen sprich keine Reaktionen wie z.b. eine Magieschule sperren oder wenn man ausweicht, mehr Schaden zu machen (Beispiel) Am liebsten wäre mir ja das DAOC-Kampfsystem,aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Nichts destro trotz freue ich mich und habe 2 Freunde auch dazu gebracht, wieder in AOC reinzuschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (3. Februar 2009)

Also sind jetzt alle Pve server leer?


----------



## Thoraros (3. Februar 2009)

Nein,also der Server mit M itra? soll noch relativ gut besucht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lies dir doch nochmal den kompletten Thread durch.


----------



## seppix@seppix (3. Februar 2009)

Ja kam für mich ent raus ob der PvP oder PVe war sry^^


----------



## Zessin (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute!
Was hat das mit der "Green Pepper" editon von Aoc genau auf sich? 

LG


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2009)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Sobald der Green Pepper Stock aus ist, wird es keine Nachproduktion zu diesen Preisen geben.



Also, wenn ein Spiel mal auf dem "Krabbeltisch" gelandet ist, gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten wie es danach weitergeht:

1. Es wird weiterhin zu dem Preis auf den "Krabbeltischen" verkauft.

2. Es erscheint als Heftbeilage bei irgendeiner Computer-Spiel Zeitschrift.

3. Es wird komplett vom Markt genommen und nicht mehr produziert.

Laut deiner Aussage fällt dann also 1. schonmal flach. Bleibt noch 2. und 3....den das der Preis danach wieder nach oben gehen könnte, wenn er einmal da angelangt ist, ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. Februar 2009)

AoC als  Heftbeilage der "Computer Bild Spiele"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....das hat AoC nicht verdient!!!! Und ich hoffe dazu wird es nie kommen. Für 6,99 kann man AoC uneingeschränkt empfehlen, ob jeder nach dem Probemonat verlängert liegt an jedem selbst. Versucht es einfach, bildet euch eure eigene Meinung. Bewundert die absolut geniale Grafik und Atmosphäre.
Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und kann aoc endlich mit maximalen Einstellelungen spielen...einfach unglaublich genial die Grafik,mir blieb beim ersten mal die Spucke weg als ich so durch alt tarantia geschlendert bin. Oder der geniale 5.1 sound, hammer.....wenn im yamir Pass(oder so ähnlich ) die Erde bebt,denkt man man ist mitten drin. Solche Dinge machen für mich AoC spielensswert.


----------



## Santa_Chief (4. Februar 2009)

look at my sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hahah der spruch war einfach zu gut


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Das glaube ich nicht Tim!


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Februar 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also, wenn ein Spiel mal auf dem "Krabbeltisch" gelandet ist, gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten wie es danach weitergeht:
> 
> 1. Es wird weiterhin zu dem Preis auf den "Krabbeltischen" verkauft.
> 
> ...


Du hast Möglichkeit 4. vergessen. Der Publisher wartet auf die nächste Expansion, bevor er ein neues "Böxchen" produziert und währenddessen published der Entwickler das Spiel selbst über diverse Onlineportale. Genau das wird nämlich passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist auch heute nicht ungewöhnlich.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## BornPsycho (4. Februar 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also, wenn ein Spiel mal auf dem "Krabbeltisch" gelandet ist, gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten wie es danach weitergeht:
> 
> 1. Es wird weiterhin zu dem Preis auf den "Krabbeltischen" verkauft.
> 
> ...




und neben 4. von Waldi hast Du den Onlineverkauf nicht erwähnt, der ja nicht gerade klein ist und somit nicht unter den Tisch fallen sollte bei Deiner "Argumentation". Gerade Download verursacht am wenigsten Lagerkosten und ermöglicht gute margen.

Grüße


----------



## xdave78 (4. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> look at my sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow das ist ja DER Reisser. Ist Dir das GANZ alleine eingefallen oder hat Dir der Gagschreiber von Harald Schmidt geholfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Februar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> und neben 4. von Waldi hast Du den Onlineverkauf nicht erwähnt, der ja nicht gerade klein ist und somit nicht unter den Tisch fallen sollte bei Deiner "Argumentation". Gerade Download verursacht am wenigsten Lagerkosten und ermöglicht gute margen.



Das 4. von Waldgeist bezog sich auf den Onlineverkauf des derzeitgen Spiels bis die Erweiterung kommt...nur falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist. Womit ich ihm auch schon recht geben mag, aber ich glaube nicht das dass das Spiel im Onlineverkauf dann wieder über die 6,99€Grenze ansteigen wird...

Nehmen wir mal an die Leute sehen jetzt dass das Spiel für 6,99€ zu haben ist, aber wollen es im Moment nicht aus welchem Grund auch immer. Denkt ihr diese Leute kaufen das Spiel dann in ein paar Monaten für mehr Geld Online?

Sprich: zahlen mehr aber bekommen dafür "nicht mal" eine Packung + DVDs. Also wenn ich da von mir ausgehe, wenn ich ein Spiel für 6,99€ gesehen habe, würde ich es bestimmt nicht woanderst dann für 29,99€ kaufen, weil ich davon ausgehen würde das es da überteuert ist und es woanderst bestimmt bald wieder die günstigere "Version" gibt.

Das hat jetzt nichts damit zu tun das es den Leuten zu teuer wäre, aber der Effekt auf die Leute ist dann so, dass es eben überteuert wirkt...ganz zu schweigen davon wie es wirkt wenn ein Online-Spiel nach so kurzer Zeit schon für den Preis auf dem Krabbeltisch liegt. 

Dabei kommt es gar nicht darauf an ob das Spiel nun gut oder schlecht ist, aber wenn nach so kurzer Zeit schon so ein "Verfall" stattfindet macht das eben nicht unbedingt den besten Eindruck auf potenzielle Käufer...


----------



## Zessin (4. Februar 2009)

HMMmmmm die vierte Möglichkeit würde mir am ehersten gefallen, da mich AoC schon sehr reizt. Frage mich nur ob mein PC das wohl packen wird. 
Die andere Frage die ich mir stelle ist wie viele das Spiel wohl spielen. Jemand eine Ahnung WO man so was nachschauen kann?
Würde mich allgemein Interessieren welches MMORPG grade wie viele Spieler hat. 

LG


----------



## Tiegars (4. Februar 2009)

Zessin schrieb:


> HMMmmmm die vierte Möglichkeit würde mir am ehersten gefallen, da mich AoC schon sehr reizt. Frage mich nur ob mein PC das wohl packen wird.
> Die andere Frage die ich mir stelle ist wie viele das Spiel wohl spielen. Jemand eine Ahnung WO man so was nachschauen kann?
> Würde mich allgemein Interessieren welches MMORPG grade wie viele Spieler hat.
> 
> LG


Es gibt leider keine offiziellen Zahlen. Man kann nur schätzen. Wen man bedenkt das WAR 300'000k hat dann kann man nur Mutmassungen betreiben wie gross die Anzahl der AOC SPieler sein wird. Meines erachtens so ca.um die 100'000k. Also auf den Server ist genug los man kommt nicht mal mehr zum Kaufmann weil alles voller Leute ist. Ob es dein PC packt kannst ja die minimum Anforderungen angucken. Und so günstig wie es im Moment ist kann man schon mal reinschauen. Wens dir ned gefällt schmeisst es in die Ecke und gut ist^^ Aber von der Grafik her wird es dich umhauen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imseos (4. Februar 2009)

Wieviele Spieler AoC hat weiß keiner außer vll Waldgeist^^ (komm sag es schon).
Aber die Green Pepper Version ist egal wie man es sieht sehr komsich da der Preis unterhalb des Monatsabos liegt aber was mich interresieren würde bekommen die für die 7 Euro das ingame mammut was 100 g wert ist (für nicht aoc spieler 1 aoc gold =100 Silber =10000 Kupfer= 1000000 Zinn)


----------



## Zessin (4. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Es gibt leider keine offiziellen Zahlen. Man kann nur schätzen. Wen man bedenkt das WAR 300'000k hat dann kann man nur Mutmassungen betreiben wie gross die Anzahl der AOC SPieler sein wird. Meines erachtens so ca.um die 100'000k. Also auf den Server ist genug los man kommt nicht mal mehr zum Kaufmann weil alles voller Leute ist. Ob es dein PC packt kannst ja die minimum Anforderungen angucken. Und so günstig wie es im Moment ist kann man schon mal reinschauen. Wens dir ned gefällt schmeisst es in die Ecke und gut ist^^ Aber von der Grafik her wird es dich umhauen.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Also ich Spiele HDRO und die Grafik dort gefällt mir sehr. AoC soll laut eine Freundin (Zitat: " AoC hat eine wunderschöne Grafik") haben. 
Daher bin ich schon länger am überlegen für zwei bis drei Monate mal rein zu schnuppert. 
Bin aber seit gestern leicht "verunsichert" das AoC ggf. bald nicht mehr da ist. Wobei ich mir eher die 4. Möglichkeit vorstellen könnte dass die wirklich eine neue Box auf dem Markt werfen.
LG


----------



## Imseos (4. Februar 2009)

Was für ne neue box glaubst du an ein addon für 2009 bitte wach auf es fehlen noch das armenviertel und die 2 neuen instanzen also diese features werden net vor mai im spiel sein dann muss ja noch die beta fürs addon starten ach ja raid t3 und t2 fehlen ja auch noch (gut t2 nur teilweise)


----------



## xdave78 (4. Februar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Was für ne neue box glaubst du an ein addon für 2009 bitte wach auf es fehlen noch das armenviertel und die 2 neuen instanzen also diese features werden net vor mai im spiel sein dann muss ja noch die beta fürs addon starten ach ja raid t3 und t2 fehlen ja auch noch (gut t2 nur teilweise)


Ich nehme an er bezieht sich auf AOC Directors Cut...was das genau ist weiss ich auch nicht aber an ein AddOn zu denken wär in der momentanen Situation echt mal lächerlich. (Sorry) Auch wenn ich ein grosser AOC Beführworter und Fan bin...aber dann ist echt Ende im Gelände. Im Moment ist es iwie so wie "warten auf den Startschuss" irgedwas muss passieren - insbesondere nach der Merge und mit PvP. 

(Schliesslich kommt im Sommer Mortal Online - anschaun werden es sich bestimmt vor allem AOCler)


----------



## Imseos (4. Februar 2009)

Du weist schon das am addon gearbeitet wird genau wie diese x-box geschichte gab so gar schon ein artwork geht in ne asiatische richtung


----------



## Zessin (4. Februar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an er bezieht sich auf AOC Directors Cut...was das genau ist weiss ich auch nicht aber an ein AddOn zu denken wär in der momentanen Situation echt mal lächerlich. (Sorry) Auch wenn ich ein grosser AOC Beführworter und Fan bin...aber dann ist echt Ende im Gelände. Im Moment ist es iwie so wie "warten auf den Startschuss" irgedwas muss passieren - insbesondere nach der Merge und mit PvP.
> 
> (Schliesslich kommt im Sommer Mortal Online - anschaun werden es sich bestimmt vor allem AOCler)



Also von einem Add-On weiß ich nichts, hab noch nichts zu gehört. Von der X-Box version hab ich schon mal was gehört, aber das ist schon ewig her.

Hat AoC noch sehr viele fehler?


----------



## Thoraros (4. Februar 2009)

Juhu, mein Spiel ist da und ich bin gerade am installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (4. Februar 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (4. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Juhu, mein Spiel ist da und ich bin gerade am installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gratulation dann kannste ja morgen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw wenn du ne schnelle leitung hast vielleicht noch heute nacht ^^
wünsche dir viel spass

immer dran denke auf mitra wird dir gehelft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (4. Februar 2009)

Targo schrieb:


> Oder du wartest bis zum 15. Februar und sparst nochmal ordentlich:
> http://www.amazon.de/Age-of-Conan-Hyborian...ef=pd_rhf_p_t_2



Verpackung passt zu so einem Ramsch Spiel....


----------



## Imzane (4. Februar 2009)

Ach, geh doch weg du oranger Weichkeks.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Februar 2009)

Der Onlinepreis liegt jetzt bei 19,99 EUR und nur weil Eidos ihre Lager ausverkauft haben, werden wir deswegen nicht auf den gleichen Preis heruntergehen. Also denke ich wird der Verkaufspreis bis zum evtl. erscheinen einer Expansionbox weiterhin bei diesem Preis festgelegt werden.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Imseos (4. Februar 2009)

wie wärs mit nem geschäft ich kaufe das Kontigent von eidos ab für 7 euro pro stück und werde es später für 10 € auf den markt stellen wenn es die "Aktion" nicht mehr gibt. Das glaubt doch kein mensch das wäre das erste mal das ein game wieder wertvoller wird


----------



## Thoraros (4. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich lade mit Fullspeed runter und kann in 35 min zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sind ja nur 1,34 Gig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), jedoch hat die Installation verdammt lange gedauert.. 

Bei Crom,
sehe euch ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine andere Frage, kann der Waldläufer eigentlich auch in den Nahkampf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (4. Februar 2009)

Ja kann er. In der Mainhand kann er ein Schwert, in der Offhand einen Dolch tragen. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Februar 2009)

So ich starte nun und bin schon ganz "heiß" auf das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja, sowas gibt es auch, da ich absolut keine Erwartungen habe und ich mit Funcom noch keine Erfahrungen habe.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig gespielt und ich muss sagen ...
Ja, wie sage ich es?

Das Kampfsystem ist genial 
Die Atmo. ist einfach WOW!
Die Musik passt und natürlich sind die Quests genial!

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, aber ich hatte jetzt schon mehr Spaß als in 5 Monaten WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Habe auf Mitra angefangen und einen Bärenschamanen getestet. Ganz lustig, jedoch erscheinen mir die Aktionsleisten zu klein bzw. es sind zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Tiegars (4. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig gespielt und ich muss sagen ...
> Ja, wie sage ich es?
> 
> Das Kampfsystem ist genial
> ...


Bevor du hier Lobeshymnen über AOC herumposaunst spiel mal eine Figur auf 80 dann wirst unter Umständen deine Meinung revidieren. Mach mal PVP bei AOC und dann bei War^^ Du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. War ist PVP orientiert da wird AOC noch lange nicht dort sein wo WAR heutzutage ist. Ich habe es mir so eingerichtet. Habe ich Lust auf PVE mache ich AOC. PVP gibts nur für mich WAR. Das ist meine Meinung.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Thoraros (4. Februar 2009)

Ich vermisse das Kreisraiden jetzt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, so wie ich das erklärt bekommen habe, sind Keeps sehr wertvoll in Bezug auf Resis und Ressourcen = Boni und man kann die Wände zerstören, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass mir doch meine Freude. Man sieht sich.


----------



## sinann (4. Februar 2009)

geh auf den  PvE-Server

es gab ja den server-merge, daher gibt es nur noch eine deutsche PvE Server, das ist Mitra

Auf PvP wird nur rumgeheult /beschwert, weil bzw. ist sowas wie ein sinkendes Schiff, weil alle den Char-Transfer auf ein PvE server wollen.
Damit sie endlich ruhe vor den 3Mann auf einen einhauen Ruhe haben wollen.

und beschränke dich auf den  PvE Content.
Such dir ne große Gilde mit ne Gildenstadt, später werden GK-PvPs unerlässlich, wegen Ressourcen, lies hierfür offener Brief wegen kommenden Patch.
PvP-Minigame... wenn du immun bist gegen dauersterben oder dauertkills mach es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btz. aufm PvE-Server gibt es nie mehr als 15Leute alle 2Stunden, die minigame machen, d.h. es finden nie mehr als 1Session gleichzeitig statt... wo sich 2Teams die Rübe weghauen.

Spiel ToS (Tempest of Set)  overpowered leichte Rüstung tragender DD mit heilfähigkeiten getarnt als offizielle Heilerklasse
oder nen Nekromanten... root schritte zurück, 3mal die 1 ziel tot. melle an dir, paar schritte zurück, melees combo leuchten rot auf, du am leben...


----------



## Imzane (4. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig gespielt und ich muss sagen ...
> Ja, wie sage ich es?
> 
> Das Kampfsystem ist genial
> ...



Ging mir auch so, die Atmosphäre, Kampfsystem, Musik und Grafik sind einfach nur genial. Ich hab einen HoX auf 33, Eroberer auf 69 und spiele jetzt einen Bärenschamanen, derzeit lvl 18 und das Spiel hat mir bis jetzt mehr Spaß gemacht als WAR und WoW überhaupt. Sollte der Endcontent absoluter Mist sein, ist es mir trotzdem wurscht. Hat sich auf jeden Fall ausgezahlt in das Spiel zu investieren, da es meiner Meinung ja um Spaß geht und net um sauschnell auf 80 zu rushen.

Ich spiel auf Crom, für das Protokoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Februar 2009)

> Ganz lustig, jedoch erscheinen mir die Aktionsleisten zu klein bzw. es sind zu wenig




guck mal hier vielleicht findest du das was nettes...http://aoc.curse.com/downloads/aoc-addons/default.aspx      

ich persönlich mag das MirageUi ganz gerne.



Lass dich durch dieses "Mimimimi spiel auf 80 und dann sag nochmal das aoc super ist" nicht verunsichern. AoC ist kein Spiel für Leute die 16std am Tag vorm Pc hocken. Geh alles gemütlich an und geniesse die schöne Spielewelt. Ich hab auch ein char auf 80 und kann mich im Moment nicht darüber beschweren das mir langweilig ist. Und warum? Genau weil ich nicht 16Std am PC hocke und AoC spiele, sondern ein paar Stunden abends und am Wochenende.
Wer Powergamen und immer beschäftigt sein will,soll WoW spielen.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...da wird AOC noch lange nicht dort sein wo WAR heutzutage ist. Ich habe es mir so eingerichtet. Habe ich Lust auf PVE mache ich AOC. PVP gibts nur für mich WAR. Das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Naja dafür ist  WAR aber bald da wo AoC jetzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (5. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Lass dich durch dieses "Mimimimi spiel auf 80 und dann sag nochmal das aoc super ist" nicht verunsichern. AoC ist kein Spiel für Leute die 16std am Tag vorm Pc hocken. Geh alles gemütlich an und geniesse die schöne Spielewelt. Ich hab auch ein char auf 80 und kann mich im Moment nicht darüber beschweren das mir langweilig ist. Und warum? Genau weil ich nicht 16Std am PC hocke und AoC spiele, sondern ein paar Stunden abends und am Wochenende.
> Wer Powergamen und immer beschäftigt sein will,soll WoW spielen.



Gerade so Leute wie du die solche Ausdrücke der WOW Welt benutzen sind die richtigen. Es geht nicht um das dass es einem gefällt oder nicht. Man sollte einfach die Dinge realistisch sehen und nicht alles ist rosa in AOC. Man vermittelt somit ein falsches Bild vom Spiel. Immer ehrlich bleiben und auf dem Boden somit. Somit tut man den Leuten die Neueinsteigen auch einen gefallen. Alles andere ist utopisch. Ich habe nie gesagt das AOC scheisse ist sondern umgekehrt. Ich sehe es eben realistisch. Ausserdem ist jedes MMO geschmacksache. Dem einen gefallen die Orcs und Elfen dem anderen eben nicht. 



xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja dafür ist  WAR aber bald da wo AoC jetzt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jupp da hast recht^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Februar 2009)

sinann schrieb:


> geh auf den  PvE-Server
> 
> es gab ja den server-merge, daher gibt es nur noch eine deutsche PvE Server, das ist Mitra
> 
> ...



da ist aber einer frustiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf mitra gibt es öfter mal 2 minigames die nebeneinander laufen zb heilige hallen. auch wenn du 18uhr in ein minigame gehst und dann 21uhr triffst du auf 80% andere spieler. wenn du allerdings 18uhr in eins und 18.25uhr in ein anderes minigame gehst kannste damit rechnen auf die gleichen spieler zu treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
necro und tos sind op aber dat weiss ja mittlerweile jeder der 2 minigames mitgemacht hat ^^
aber auch die bekommen irgendwann mal die funcom nerfkeule zu spühren und dann sind die ganzen skilllosen twinks futter. 
ich habe meinen necro nach einem raid einfach mal für ein minigame angemeldet und habe ohne erfahrung pvp-stufe 0 und ohne battlekeepbonis stast von 24:7 gehabt. mir macht sowas keinen spass den kann wirklich jeder anfänger im pvp spielen und damit r0xxern. bei mir bleibt mein necro weiterhin mein raidchar. 
pvp dann lieber mit barbar - hox - waldi und bs


----------



## Sylvvia (5. Februar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Bevor du hier Lobeshymnen über AOC herumposaunst spiel mal eine Figur auf 80 dann wirst unter Umständen deine Meinung revidieren. Mach mal PVP bei AOC und dann bei War^^ Du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. War ist PVP orientiert da wird AOC noch lange nicht dort sein wo WAR heutzutage ist. Ich habe es mir so eingerichtet. Habe ich Lust auf PVE mache ich AOC. PVP gibts nur für mich WAR. Das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Nur das WAR total langweilig und öde ist - ich habs jetzt 2 Monate getestet und kann's jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen. Und warum läßt Du ihm nicht einfach seine unbefangene Freude und versuchst es ihm schom vorher mieszumachen. Das verstehe ich echt nicht.


----------



## muffdy (5. Februar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Nur das WAR total langweilig und öde ist - ich habs jetzt 2 Monate getestet und kann's jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen. Und warum läßt Du ihm nicht einfach seine unbefangene Freude und versuchst es ihm schom vorher mieszumachen. Das verstehe ich echt nicht.



Ohje jetzt kommt wieder der SpamBot AOC is das Geilste evergame
Lass es doch einfach das wird eh wieder in Flames ausarten sollte heir irgendein WAR fan reinguckn...


----------



## Tiegars (5. Februar 2009)

muffdy schrieb:


> Ohje jetzt kommt wieder der SpamBot AOC is das Geilste evergame
> Lass es doch einfach das wird eh wieder in Flames ausarten sollte heir irgendein WAR fan reinguckn...


Heheh die Beiträge sehe ich gar ned mehr gibt ja eine Ignorfunktion^^ Und das ist was ich meine. Jedes Spiel hat auf seine Art seine guten Seiten. Dem einen gefällt dies und dem anderen das. Man sollte einfach das spielen was einem Spass macht und sich nicht von den anderen Beinflussen lassen. Aber eine Meinung einholen sollte man sich trotzdem. Ich habe für mich eine Lösung gefunden und die stimmt so für mich. Und es wird nicht so heiss gegessen wie gekocht wird. Aber eben. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## taribar (5. Februar 2009)

Targo schrieb:


> Oder du wartest bis zum 15. Februar und sparst nochmal ordentlich:
> http://www.amazon.de/Age-of-Conan-Hyborian...ef=pd_rhf_p_t_2





Oha 7,00 € !
Dann wird es sich ja mal lohnen in das spiel einzutauchen und antesten!


----------



## Sylvvia (5. Februar 2009)

muffdy schrieb:


> Ohje jetzt kommt wieder der SpamBot AOC is das Geilste evergame
> Lass es doch einfach das wird eh wieder in Flames ausarten sollte heir irgendein WAR fan reinguckn...


1. Ich hab doch wohl nicht mit dem Vergleich angefangen
2. Ich habe bloß gesagt, er soll ihn seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und die Miesmacherei sein lassen

Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem was ich geschrieben hab und dem was du mir vorwirst.


----------



## muffdy (5. Februar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab doch wohl nicht mit dem Vergleich angefangen
> 2. Ich habe bloß gesagt, er soll ihn seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und die Miesmacherei sein lassen
> 
> Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem was ich geschrieben hab und dem was du mir vorwirst.



zu 1. und? Rechtfertigt das deine aussage?
zu 2. Pack dich an der eigenen nase

Was ich dir vorwerfe? Sinnloses gespamme in fast allen AOC Threads 
Gegrüßt!


----------



## xdave78 (5. Februar 2009)

...wer im Glashaus sitzt muffdy....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Februar 2009)

muffdy schrieb:


> zu 1. und? Rechtfertigt das deine aussage?
> zu 2. Pack dich an der eigenen nase
> 
> Was ich dir vorwerfe? Sinnloses gespamme in fast allen AOC Threads
> Gegrüßt!



naja sie spielt aoc + war und schreibt hier ihre meinung.. sehe das nicht als sinnloses gespamme an.
deine beiträge allerdings schon. warum schreibst du hier überhaupt?
du darfst rein rechtlich kein aoc spielen als u18 jähriger. demnach sind wohl eher deine beträge sinnlos da du kein post hier mangels eigenem wissen beurteilen kannst.
bin auch oftmals nicht sylvvia´s meinung aber jeder spieler macht halt andere erfahrungen und hat andere spielweisen.


----------



## erwo (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,



muffdy schrieb:


> zu 1. und? Rechtfertigt das deine aussage?
> zu 2. Pack dich an der eigenen nase
> Was ich dir vorwerfe? Sinnloses gespamme in fast allen AOC Threads



Zu 1. Ihre Aussage ist das sie WAR langweilig findet, warum soll sowas
nicht gerechtfertigt sein?

Ich habe mich seit Ewigkeiten auf WAR gefreut gehabt, aber ich finde
es leider auch langweilig und habs gecancelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also so alleine Ist die da nicht mir ihrer Meinung, und Antworten iss ja
wohl nid verboten.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Sylvvia (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt irgendwie komplett verwirrt. Mir ist überhaupt nicht klar, was diese sinnlose Aggressivität auslöst. Ich hab noch nicht mal gesagt, das ich WAR schlecht finde - nur das es mich irgendwie nicht fesselt. 
Na ja .... 
Ich freue mich jedenfalls über jeden neuen Spieler, aber ich hätte dir natürlich Asgard empfohlen und nicht Mitra. Asgard ist nach wie vor sehr lebendig und bietet jede Menge Spielspaß.... Vielleicht machst du ja mal einen zweiten auf "unserem" Server.


----------



## Fritzla (5. Februar 2009)

hier mal nette bilder von aoc

Bilder


----------



## Zessin (5. Februar 2009)

Ab und an man GLÜCK haben!

War vorhin los und konnte einen Händler davon überzeugen mir die UNCUT von AoC für 15€ (sollte laut Verpackung noch 39,95€ kosten)  zu verkaufen *g*. Nun wird installiert und angetestet ob das wirklich sooo gut wie viele hier beschreiben. 

Habt ihr irgendwelche wertvollen und wichtigen Tipps für einen Anfänger?

LG


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

Meide Hellsand auf nem PvP-Server, alleine ists die Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

2-3 Leute schnappen und ab die Post.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (5. Februar 2009)

tip eigentlich nur such dir den richtigen sever aus.
zum start am besten pve mitra und wenn du an pvp und rollspiel interessiert bist asgard nen twink anfangen.
spiele mehrere klassen an. am besten 1x schurke 1x soldat 1x heiler 1x zauberer bis knapp level 20 und dann entscheide was dir am meisten spass macht.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Februar 2009)

Naja auf Aries hats sich auch etwas beruhigt. Aber man muss bis Level 20 nicht einmal nach Helelsand wenn man nicht will (ausser Nachtquest). Von Daher.


----------



## Fritzla (5. Februar 2009)

wenn du ne nette gilde auf mitra suchst   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (5. Februar 2009)

ja, habs jz auch gesehn, dass man aoc zum wirklich fairen (^^) preis 30tage lang testen/spielen kann.
passt ganz gut in meinen terminplan, hdro moria ist durch, und jz den wächter abfarmen? ne, da probier ich doch lieber mal das mmo mit der besten grafik aus.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Februar 2009)

> Man sollte einfach die Dinge realistisch sehen und nicht alles ist rosa in AOC. Man vermittelt somit ein falsches Bild vom Spiel. Immer ehrlich bleiben und auf dem Boden somit. Somit tut man den Leuten die Neueinsteigen auch einen gefallen. Alles andere ist utopisch.




ah ok dann versuch ich es nochmal:

Aoc ist ein schönes Spiel, super Grafik und Atmosphere. Probiert es aus. Allerdings solltet ihr wissen, das die Quests nach Tortage nicht mehr vertont sind, zu dem gibt es auch noch einie englsiche Questtexte. Das Handwerkssystem ist ziemlich verbugt und teilweise nutzlos. Das PvP System ist auch nicht das wahre und motiviert wenig. Und ab Level 80 hat man recht wenig zu tun im Vergleich zu anderen MMos. Aber hey wenn ich euch das alles nicht stört werdet ihr jede Menge Spaß mit Aoc haben.
Grandios, ich schreib gleich mal ne Email an Funcom damit sie ihre PR danach ausrichten können.

Holt euch Aoc geniesst die schön Grafik und Atmosphäre und bildet euch eine eigene Meinung über AoC und lasst euch nicht durch andere beeinflussen die vielleicht eine andere Auffassung davon haben wie ein mmo zu sein hat und gerne 12-16std am Tag mit einem Spiel beschäftigt sein wollen" wie kann man so ein Mist nur schreiben damit gewinnt man sicherlich keine neuen Spieler. Nein man muß ihnen erstmal alles negative aufzählen und versuchen ihnen die eigene Meinung aufzudrücken damit sie auch wie man selbst mit dem Mainstream mitschwimmen.


----------



## Thoraros (5. Februar 2009)

Ohje, hier ist ja was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also in WAR gibt es auch nur Renown Gegrinde und keine tollen Keeps. Sogar hier in AOC, habe ich gehört!, geben Keeps Resis und haben somit einen Sinn. Natürlich hat Funcom kein so tolles Bild mehr, aber mich stört es nicht und habe trotzdem Spaß. Mal eine andere Frage.. kann es sein, dass der Bärenschamane bis 20 irgendwie nix aushält und kaum Schaden macht? xD

Mfg


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Nein man muß ihnen erstmal alles negative aufzählen und versuchen ihnen die eigene Meinung aufzudrücken damit sie auch wie man selbst mit dem Mainstream mitschwimmen.



Das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich direkt, aber manchmal könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass manche hier nur schreiben wie toll sie AoC finden weil es kein Mainstream ist.

Mit anderen Worten manche bewerten so:

Mainstream        = Mist
kein Mainstream = Super Spiel

Das ist dann natürlich eine sehr gute Bewertungsgrundlage, mindestens genausogut wie die Kritik von denen die AoC nie gespielt haben...


----------



## Imzane (5. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ohje, hier ist ja was los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jap, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (5. Februar 2009)

Und ab welchem Level normalisiert sich das ganze? Ich meine, wenn man so oft an 3 Mobs verreckt, machts nicht so ultra viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Februar 2009)

> Das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich direkt, aber manchmal könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass manche hier nur schreiben wie toll sie AoC finden weil es kein Mainstream ist.



nein mich regt es nur auf das viele versuchen anderen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken. Das ist irgendwie in jedem Forum so, sei es wow ,war,aoc,hdro egal wo. Ich kann z.B. WoW nicht mehr sehen, dennoch hänge ich nicht stundenlang in irgendwelchen wow foren und versuche WoW spieler davon zu überzeugen das es schlecht ist oder gebe dumme Kommentare in WoW news ab.

Was bewegt Leute dazu in einem Forum zu einem Spiel zu posten was sie selber nicht mögen bzw. Spielen. Warum muß man z.b. den Worten "In deiner Euphorie,solltest du aber nicht vergessen, das spiel hat diesen und jenen bug und außerdem gibt es nicht mehr viele aktive accounts und das Spiel stirbt eh bald"  seinen Senf dazu geben wenn ein neuer Spieler total begeistert von seinen ersten Stunden im Spiel berichtet.

Wenn ich ein Spiel nicht mag, spiele ich es einfach nicht mehr und gut. Ich versuche nicht andere davon zu überzeugen das es schlecht ist.....

Viele potentielle Spieler wurden nämlich durch sowas abgeschreckt......kenne viele die Aoc nicht versucht haben weil sie das dämliche gebrabbel in diversen Foren gelesen haben.


----------



## Sylvvia (5. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> nein mich regt es nur auf das viele versuchen anderen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken. Das ist irgendwie in jedem Forum so, sei es wow ,war,aoc,hdro egal wo. Ich kann z.B. WoW nicht mehr sehen, dennoch hänge ich nicht stundenlang in irgendwelchen wow foren und versuche WoW spieler davon zu überzeugen das es schlecht ist oder gebe dumme Kommentare in WoW news ab.
> 
> Was bewegt Leute dazu in einem Forum zu einem Spiel zu posten was sie selber nicht mögen bzw. Spielen. Warum muß man z.b. den Worten "In deiner Euphorie,solltest du aber nicht vergessen, das spiel hat diesen und jenen bug und außerdem gibt es nicht mehr viele aktive accounts und das Spiel stirbt eh bald"  seinen Senf dazu geben wenn ein neuer Spieler total begeistert von seinen ersten Stunden im Spiel berichtet.
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen /sign


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. Februar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen /sign



Was mich in Foren/Newsqroups am meisten nervt, sind User die komplette Posts Fullquoten und dann nur drunterschreiben "ja das ist auch meine Meinung". Zum einen ist der Fullquote überflüssig, den kann man auch kürzen und zum anderen klingt das wie das bekannte "me too" Phänomen als damals das Internet auch für den "Normalbürger" zugänglich gemacht wurde :-)

Aber zurück zum "Thema":

In der Beziehung, der "anderen" Seite ihre Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen, geben sich glaube ich beide Seiten nicht viel. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, ist das in den anderen Foren auch so, auch wenn ich das nicht gut finde.

Andereseits ist das ein öffentliches Forum, wo jeder seine Meinung zu dem Thema kundtun kann. Egal ob jetzt im positiven Sinne oder im negativen, auch wenn man das Spiel nicht mehr spielt. Wobei Spieler die seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr spielen nichts zum aktuellen Stand sagen können, andereseits sind Post von jemandem der erst ein paar Stunden gespielt hat und das Spiel gleich als das beste aller Zeiten beschreibt genauso fehl am Platze, weder der eine noch der andere kann in dem Moment dazu ein "vernünftiges" Kommentar abgeben.

Ich bin dafür das man vernünftig diskutiert (also nichts mit dem anderen die Meinung aufdrücken) aber ich denke, dass das hier nicht gehen wird weil beide Seite schon zu festgefahren sind. Die "absolut-contra" sind, werden nichts akzeptieren was sich gebessert hat und die, die"absolut-pro" sind, werden jeden Fehler den man bemängelt abstreiten oder schönreden anstatt zuzgeben das dieser Fehler existiert und das Gameplay negativ beeinflusst.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich bei manchen meiner Posts dann auch schon das gemacht habe was ich da bemängle, aber das bleibt manchmal nicht aus wenn man sich mit dem Diskussionspartner dann so hochschaukelt..und der dann ein genauso großer Dickkopf ist wie man selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Waldgeist schrieb:


> Der Onlinepreis liegt jetzt bei 19,99 EUR und nur weil Eidos ihre Lager ausverkauft haben, werden wir deswegen nicht auf den gleichen Preis heruntergehen. Also denke ich wird der Verkaufspreis bis zum evtl. erscheinen einer Expansionbox weiterhin bei diesem Preis festgelegt werden.



Ok, ihr werdet schon wissen was ihr tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke trotzdem nicht, dass ihr den Preis halten könnt wenn das Spiel massenweise in den Supermärkten und vor allem bei Amazon für 6,99 angeboten wird. 

Aber das braucht ihr ja eigentlich auch nicht, die wo es wollen können es sich ja dann dort kaufen anstatt direkt bei euch...vielleicht könntet ihr die Verkäufe bei euch auch einfach steigern, wenn ihr die im Q3 angekündigte kostenlose Trial mal rausbringen würdet, aber eilt ja nicht, lasst euch ruhig Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andererseits frage ich mich dann ob es jetzt noch genug Server gibt um so eine Aktion starten zu können ohne Gefahr zu laufen das die Server dann mit den neuen "Testspielern" der Trial total überlastet wären...


----------



## Areson (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele auch seit gestern auf Asgard und ich muss auch sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht bin. Hab bisher WoW, WAR und auch mal das ein oder andere FREE MMORPG gespielt. So viel Spaß wie bei AoC hatte ich bei noch keinem anderen der hier genannten Spiele. Die Grafik ist genial, das Kampfsystem macht viel Spaß und die Atmosphäre ist der Hammer. Bin zwar erst lvl 16 aber bis jetzt ist es top. Keine Ahnung wie es am Ende sein wird, das will ich jetzt auch garnicht bewerten, aber bis jetzt bereue ich es nicht, dass ich es gekauft hab. Wenn es mit 80 nix mehr zu tun gibt stört es mich auch nicht. Andere Spiele kosten 50 Euro und man hat sie nach einer Woche durch. Da regt sich doch auch keiner drüber auf. Ich kann nur jedem raten sich selbst ein Bild vom Spiel zu machen.


----------



## Healor (5. Februar 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Bin zwar erst lvl 16 aber bis jetzt ist es top. Keine Ahnung wie es am Ende sein wird, das will ich jetzt auch garnicht bewerten, aber bis jetzt bereue ich es nicht, dass ich es gekauft hab. Wenn es mit 80 nix mehr zu tun gibt stört es mich auch nicht.



Keine Angst, mit 80 hat man schon noch was zu tun. Hier wird immer nur so getan als wäre ab 80 Schluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zessin (5. Februar 2009)

So, ich bin drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach der Installation dem Updates und dem "wie stell ich alles passend für meinem PC ein" und der Charakterwahl muss ich sagen es macht Spaß.
Jep, die Grafik ist echt gut, das Kampfsystem macht spaß, vor allem die Kombos. 
Denke ich werde bald mehr vom Spiel sehen, aber was ich bis jetzt sehen konnte find ich recht gut.

Der Anfang ist immer schwierig finde ich, egal ob WoW, HDRO oder jetzt halt AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei Ultima Online doch anfangs das schwierigste war was ich je spielte. Vergleichen würde ich AoC mit keinen der MMORPG’s die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. 

Was mir noch fehlt ist so das Feeling für die übersicht. Chat, Quests und sich zurrecht finden, denke das kommt mit der Zeit. 

Gibt es irgendwelche Add-On’s die hilfreich sind für Anfänger? Ab wann kann man ein Handwerk erlernen und und und…. Fragen über fragen *G*.

Ich würde jedem empfehlen sich eine eigene Meinung über das Spiel zu bilden. Es soll doch bald 7 € kosten, wer da noch zögert ist selbst schuld. Mir ging es auch so, ich habe kaum was über AoC lesen können und wenn waren das immer nur Kritiken. Das und die Tatsache dass ich im Hdro noch nicht alles gesehen hatte schreckte mich ab es zu spielen. Die 15€ waren die Investition wert und bis jetzt ist keiner der Kritikpunkte von denen ich so oft gelesen hatte eingetroffen. 

So, ab ins Spiel, noch kann ich ein wenig zocken.

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (6. Februar 2009)

Der Anfang ist in AoC der Hammer als ich das erste mal gespielt habe (für efahrene es war bevor der Brückensound gefixt wurde) und mochte ab liebsten auf der Arbeit blaumachen um endlich wieder zu zocken RP mit der Gilde zu machen Ress für die stadt zu farmen und endlich lvl 40 zu werden. 
Das ging weiter bis lvl 60 wobei ivh hier schon die Villen net mehr sehen konnte und seltener Lust hatte mich einzuloggen und dann kam der Moment wo man mit lvl 70 auf Kesh losgelassen wird... 
Eine Tastatur später war man auch 80 und konnte hmm nix machen da die Berufe inzwichen zu 60 % gar keinen sinn mehr machte  (bis heute). Dann konnte man wieder lvln und zwar im PvP hmm doch welcher System hat man sich in einem PvP-Spiel , AoC wurde so definiert net meine Idee, jeder Playerbringt Punkte und so macht man nach und nach PvP lvl blos das es für Leute ohne Rl in absehbarer Zeit auch in den genuss von Belohnungen aus diesem System kommen. 

So das is meine Meinung und  ich denke 80-90 % der Neuanfänger sich bald hier wieder finden.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Februar 2009)

Gibt es nicht dieses Verbrechersystem sprich wenn man ein "Mörder" wird kann man bestimmte Quests annehmen?


----------



## Tiegars (6. Februar 2009)

Gute Morgen,



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ah ok dann versuch ich es nochmal:
> 
> Aoc ist ein schönes Spiel, super Grafik und Atmosphere. Probiert es aus. Allerdings solltet ihr wissen, das die Quests nach Tortage nicht mehr vertont sind, zu dem gibt es auch noch einie englsiche Questtexte. Das Handwerkssystem ist ziemlich verbugt und teilweise nutzlos. Das PvP System ist auch nicht das wahre und motiviert wenig. Und ab Level 80 hat man recht wenig zu tun im Vergleich zu anderen MMos. Aber hey wenn ich euch das alles nicht stört werdet ihr jede Menge Spaß mit Aoc haben.
> Grandios, ich schreib gleich mal ne Email an Funcom damit sie ihre PR danach ausrichten können.
> ...



Dein Versuch ist gescheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie du es darstellst ist es nicht. Und genau du siehst es eben falsch. Ob etwas vertont oder nicht ist ist völlig irrelevant. Das tut nix zur Sache. Ist zwar schön wen der NPC spricht aber zur Funktionalität des Spiels trägt es nix bei. Du schreibst hier Dinge die so nicht stimmen. Die die Neuanfangen sollen es testen und sich selber ein Bild machen. Und das jemand 12-16 Stunden spielt oder nicht ist ebenfalls irrelevant ob es Bugs gibt die die Grundfunktionalität behindern. Die sieht man auch wen man 1 Stunde am Tag spielt^^



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> nein mich regt es nur auf das viele versuchen anderen ihre Meinung aufzudrücken. Das ist irgendwie in jedem Forum so, sei es wow ,war,aoc,hdro egal wo. Ich kann z.B. WoW nicht mehr sehen, dennoch hänge ich nicht stundenlang in irgendwelchen wow foren und versuche WoW spieler davon zu überzeugen das es schlecht ist oder gebe dumme Kommentare in WoW news ab.
> 
> Was bewegt Leute dazu in einem Forum zu einem Spiel zu posten was sie selber nicht mögen bzw. Spielen. Warum muß man z.b. den Worten "In deiner Euphorie,solltest du aber nicht vergessen, das spiel hat diesen und jenen bug und außerdem gibt es nicht mehr viele aktive accounts und das Spiel stirbt eh bald"  seinen Senf dazu geben wenn ein neuer Spieler total begeistert von seinen ersten Stunden im Spiel berichtet.
> 
> ...


Erstens einmal Spiele ich AOC seit dem Release mit einer Pause dazwischen. Also schreibe ich meine Meinung dazu. Man muss sie ja nicht lesen. Und nur weil ich mein Account reaktiviert habe soll ich nun meine Meinung ändern? Ich bin nicht so einer der sich dreht wohin der Wind bläst. Ich habe meine Einstellung und einige sehe es genau so. Es ist nix negatives dabei wen man allen Neuen auch sagt. Aber Achtung erschrick nicht wen du dann das machen willst und es geht nicht.

Wen ich eine Software entwickle versuche ich dass das was der Benutzer sieht möglichst ohne Bugs zu releasen. Das ist das was der erste Eindruck wiedergibt. Und sollten sich Bugs im Benutzerinterface eingeschlichen haben dann versuchen wir in kürzester Zeit ein Hotfix zu releasen damit der Benutzer nicht mehr tangiert wird. Und genau das kritisere ich seit dem Release von AOC. Gibt einfach sehr sehr viele Kleinigkeiten die seit dem Afnagn nicht gehen und man liest im Chat jeden Tag zig mal z.b: 

"Wieso kann ich den Juwelenquest nicht abschliessen?" Und als Antwort kommt dann: 
"Musst bei jedem herstellen eines Juwels entweder einloggen und ausloggen oder Zone wechelsn"
Und wieviele Mal es in den Gildenchannel geschrieben wird will ich ned mal darüber nachdenken. 

Als Softwarehersteller sollte man genau diese Dinge versuchen so schnell wie möglich zu fixen weil das übermittelt den ersten Eindruck einer Software. Und das haben sie genau nicht im Griff. Und gerade jetzt habe ich bemerkt das sehr sehr viele Neulinge unterwegs sind durch dass das die Software so günstig ist. Und die werden das erste mal wen sie das Bankfach aufmachen und die Items nicht richtig angezeigt werden denken: "Was soll der scheiss?" Andere Hersteller kiregen es doch auch hin. Wieso zum geier ist dann FC nicht in der Lage nach fast einem Jahr diese kleinen Dinge zu fixen? Was bringt es wen du hier schreibst ist alles wunderbar. Ist geiles Spiel und funktioniert alles. Und dann spielt er einige zeit und bemerkt das einiges was eigentlich funktionieren sollte nicht geht. Es macht niemand einen Vorwurf das es die Bugs gibt weil bei jeder Software Bugs vorhanden sind weil wir alles Menschen sind und wir nunmal Fehler machen. _Aber ich mache FC einen Vorwurf wieso zum Teufel brauchen die fast 1 Jahr zum solche Dinge zu fixen._

Ich als Verantwortlicher hätte einfach verlangt das ein Hotfix herausgebracht wird wie sonst alle anderen Hersteller auch machen. Die bringen neue Gebiete aber haben keine Zeit um die alten Dinge zu fixen? Das geht mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Ich persönlich habe eben eine andere Arbeitseinstellung so einfach ist das. Und weil es nicht meiner Arbeitsweise entspricht habe ich das gute Recht es zu kritisieren. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.. kann es sein, dass der Bärenschamane bis 20 irgendwie nix aushält und kaum Schaden macht? xD



hehe da haste dir den so ziemlich schwersten char zum spielen ausgesucht ^^
der bs kann so bis level 16 irgendwie nix.. die heilung ist nen witz und der schade naja auch nicht der bringer. ab level 20-30 wird er leichter zu spielen und ab level 40 macht es nochmal mehr spass.
mein erster char war auch der bs und ich muss sagen ich bin in keinem spiel so oft gestorben wie mit diesem char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn du diesen char hochgespielt hast ist es eigentlich egal was du danach spielen willst es ist auf jeden fall ein ganzes stück leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. Februar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht dieses Verbrechersystem sprich wenn man ein "Mörder" wird kann man bestimmte Quests annehmen?



muss man wenn man den mörderstatus wieder loswerden will. dann muss man quest abschliessen um die mörderpunkte abzubauen.


----------



## xdave78 (6. Februar 2009)

@Tiegars: 

Die Juwelenquest und ne Menge von den aufregern wird wohl im kommenden Patch drin sein. Wahrscheinlich können sies nicht mit nem Hotfix machen - denn wenns so einfach gewesen wäre hätten sies bestimmt schon gemacht. 
Meines wissens nach gibt es nicht einen Questbug oder Gamebug wodurch man nicht mehr weiterspielen kann. Und wenn doch dann kommt er wohl bei 1/1000 Leuten vor.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. Februar 2009)

juwelenschleiferquest finde ich nicht mal so schlecht das man nicht alle 40-75iger quest hintereinander "abarbeiten" kann. obwohl ich es selbst mit 2 chars gemacht habe ^^
man sollte das halt neben dem leveln mit skillen und nicht auf level 80 in 20min durchhauen. da aber geschliffene juwelen aktuell kaum bedeutung haben machen viele die quest auf level 80ig in einem abwasch.
mit dem nächsten patch soll das geändert werden.

total nervig finde ich allesdings den von tiegars angesprochenen bankfach-inventar grafikbug das items einfach grau werden.. der stört mich seitdem ich das erste mal tortage verlassen habe und in eine gilde eingetreten bin. das sowas immer noch vorhanden ist is mehr als traurig! da gebe ich tiegars vollkommen recht


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Februar 2009)

@Tiegars      Es ist nicht meine Absicht den neuen Spielern was zu verschweigen und alles schön zu reden. Mir geht es nur darum das sich neue Spieler ihre eigene Meinung bilden und sich nicht von irgendwelchen Forenbeiträgen beeinflussen lassen. In der Vergangenheit gab es genug unsinnige Posts in den Foren, gerade wenn du seit release spielst solltest du wissen was damals im offiziellen Forum abging. Und viele der Beiträge waren mit Sicherheit alles andere als Objektiv.

Ich habe auch über 4 Monate Pause gemacht weil mich die graue Map/Minimap und oom Fehler generft haben(Seit dem ich mein Account reaktiviert habe, habe noch keine graue Map oder ein oom Fehler gehabt). Sicherlich gab es hier und da ein paar nervige Bugs, aber keinen empfand ich so gravierend als das ich gesagt hätte "Ich halt das nicht mehr aus mit diesen Bugs ich kündige mein Abo" jetzt mal von den eben genannten oom Fehlern abgesehen.

Und für mein Empfinden hat sich eine Menge seit Release getan auch wenn vielleicht noch einige der alten Probleme vorhanden sind. Und von bugs ist kein Spiel verschont geblieben, weder Wow noch Warhammer. Zwar werden sie einigermassen schnell behoben allerdings treten dann wieder andere auf. Ich habe WoW z.B auch seit relaese gespielt (inzwischen nicht mehr) und da gabe es gerade zu Anfang jede Menge Bugs, so hatten die Server über Monate hinweg ständig hohe Latenzen und man ist alle paar Minuten vom Server geflogen. 

Ich kenne mich zwar in der Programmierung nicht aus, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das sich einige Fehler mal nicht so eben beheben lassen ohne Auswirkungen auf andere Bereiche im Code . Viele Leute scheinen die Vorstellung zu haben das der Programmierer einfach mal eine Variable in Zeile 13456 ändern muß und alles ist wieder ok. Was natürlich keine Rechtfertigung für die von dir aufgezählten Fehler ist, aber ich bin mir sicher wenn sie so einfach zu beheben wären, hätten sie das schon gemacht. Oder willst du den Aoc Entwicklern Vorsatz unterstellen, indem sie wissentlich Fehler ignorieren und sich um andere Dinge kümmern? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## Rungor (6. Februar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Keine Angst, mit 80 hat man schon noch was zu tun. Hier wird immer nur so getan als wäre ab 80 Schluss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das problem ist eher der weg von 70-80...von 70-76 konnte ich noch ein paar quests machen...jetzt auf 76 hab ich keine quests mehr und kann grinden...
=> ich muss mich jeden tag aufs neue überwinden nochmal einzuloggen.....


----------



## Healor (6. Februar 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> das problem ist eher der weg von 70-80...von 70-76 konnte ich noch ein paar quests machen...jetzt auf 76 hab ich keine quests mehr und kann grinden...
> => ich muss mich jeden tag aufs neue überwinden nochmal einzuloggen.....



Villen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich musste noch nie Grinden btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (6. Februar 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> total nervig finde ich allesdings den von tiegars angesprochenen bankfach-inventar grafikbug das items einfach grau werden.. der stört mich seitdem ich das erste mal tortage verlassen habe und in eine gilde eingetreten bin. das sowas immer noch vorhanden ist is mehr als traurig! da gebe ich tiegars vollkommen recht


Jap - da stimm ich mit ein. Der Bug ist echt total nervig. Aber auch ein Einzelfall ...

@Rungor: ja wäre halt schön gewesen wenn das Armenviertel schon drin wär. Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass sie es nexte Woche reinpatchen. Ansonsten einfach paar mal Onyxkammern, Atzels usw da kannste dein T0 sammeln. Onyx 2 Std ca 1,5 Mio EP. Bzw Khesh DM Spot oder eben Villen -.-

btw. -Mistral- ja? Dann war ein Teil von uns schon mit Euch bei Vistrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. Februar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Villen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



villen ist solo-grinden ^^

ich habe bei meinem aktuellen char ab level 76 angefangen khes epic + onyx + atzel zu gehen. khes-epic oder onyx geben die mobs bis zu 16000 ep´s. nebenbei durch die spielweise habe ich mir bereits blaue ausrüstung level 80 sowie bogen+pfeile armbrust+bolzen alles blau level 80 erfarmt für meinen waldi. 
wenn man es eilig hat 80ig zu werden halt nach cooldown immer die villen machen neben den inni´s
ich habe jetzt von level 76-78 2 wochen gebraucht mache aber auch viel pvp nebenher und gehe mit meinen anderen chars raiden daher hab ich es nicht eilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (6. Februar 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> villen ist solo-grinden ^^



So ziemlich jede Quest in jedem MMO ist immer irgendwie Grinden ^^

Ne Scherz beiseite

Ich mach jetzt auch nicht nur Villen, das wäre etwas eintönig. Aber so nebenbei ist es immer ganz nett und es droppen auch immer wieder mal schöne Sachen. Wenn man das alles kombiniert, was xdave78 und Fenriswolf82 aufgezählt haben kommt man locker auf 80.


----------



## Tiegars (6. Februar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @Tiegars:
> 
> Die Juwelenquest und ne Menge von den aufregern wird wohl im kommenden Patch drin sein. Wahrscheinlich können sies nicht mit nem Hotfix machen - denn wenns so einfach gewesen wäre hätten sies bestimmt schon gemacht.
> Meines wissens nach gibt es nicht einen Questbug oder Gamebug wodurch man nicht mehr weiterspielen kann. Und wenn doch dann kommt er wohl bei 1/1000 Leuten vor.



Hoffen wir mal den die gibts schon einige Monate. 

Das stimmt hab bis jetzt auch noch keinen gefunden sind nur Fehler die ins Auge stechen und man dabei denkt das diese so offensichtlich sind, das man die schon lange fixen hätte müssen. 



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Und für mein Empfinden hat sich eine Menge seit Release getan auch wenn vielleicht noch einige der alten Probleme vorhanden sind. Und von bugs ist kein Spiel verschont geblieben, weder Wow noch Warhammer. Zwar werden sie einigermassen schnell behoben allerdings treten dann wieder andere auf. Ich habe WoW z.B auch seit relaese gespielt (inzwischen nicht mehr) und da gabe es gerade zu Anfang jede Menge Bugs, so hatten die Server über Monate hinweg ständig hohe Latenzen und man ist alle paar Minuten vom Server geflogen.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Sie haben endlich geschafft das Spiel aus dem Betastatus zu bringen. Das Bugs in allen anderen Spielen auch gibt streittet auch niemand ab. Dort wo programmiert wirds entstehen Fehler ist ganz normal. Die Frage ist einfach wie man mit diesen Fehlern umgeht. Wie lange wartet man ab bis man sie fixt. Besonders Fehler die offensichtlich sind und für viele Spieler mühsam erscheinen. Ich will damit nur erwähnen das es an der Zeit wäre die Fehler zu beheben die wirklich gleich ins Auge stechen weil diese genau das AOC dann ins schlechte Licht rückt. Das wollte ich damit sagen. 



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich zwar in der Programmierung nicht aus, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das sich einige Fehler mal nicht so eben beheben lassen ohne Auswirkungen auf andere Bereiche im Code . Viele Leute scheinen die Vorstellung zu haben das der Programmierer einfach mal eine Variable in Zeile 13456 ändern muß und alles ist wieder ok. Was natürlich keine Rechtfertigung für die von dir aufgezählten Fehler ist, aber ich bin mir sicher wenn sie so einfach zu beheben wären, hätten sie das schon gemacht. Oder willst du den Aoc Entwicklern Vorsatz unterstellen, indem sie wissentlich Fehler ignorieren und sich um andere Dinge kümmern? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen


Ich bin kein Spielprogrammierer und kann dazu mich auch nicht äussern. Kann mich nur dazu äussern wie man arbeitstechnisch  Vorgehen müsste. Ich masse mir auch nicht an zu beurteilen ob es schwierig oder leicht ist ein Fehler zu beheben. Weiss ich nicht und als Benutzer kanns mir auch egal sein. Die Entwickler haben glaub weniger mit dem zu tun. Das ist einfach die Prioritätenliste die abgearbeitet wird. Und meines erachtens müsste dort als erste Stelle stehen Bugfix der alten Probleme. 

Ich habe in meiner ersten Post nur ein bis zwei Beispiele genannt gibt aber noch andere Fehler die einfach für jeden offensichtlich ist und jeder sofort sieht bevor er sich mit der Figur einloggt. Ich habe mir ja die Mühe gemacht und die gemeldet und zwar seit ich wieder mein Account reaktiviert habe mal gucken wie lange es geht. 

Ich bin nicht einer von denen die zuerst über das Spiel herziehen, obwohl es von meiner Seite gerechtfertigt war weil genau diese Probleme die ich damals schon angesprochen habe immer noch vorhanden sind, und dann die Meinung ändert und alles Lobt. Dort wo es lob verdient bekommt FC auch Lob und dort wo nicht eben Kritik.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (8. Februar 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Omg das ist echt arm^^ mit aoc geht es den berg runter


hab genau das gleiche gedacht


----------



## none the less (8. Februar 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> hab genau das gleiche gedacht



Falsch gedacht! Der Preis wurde nicht von Funcom gesenkt, es sind nur Restverkäufe von einem Kontingent eines Händlers.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2009)

none schrieb:


> Falsch gedacht! Der Preis wurde nicht von Funcom gesenkt, es sind nur Restverkäufe von einem Kontingent eines Händlers.



Auch falsch gedacht! Es sind die Lager-Restbestände von Eidos, nicht von irgendeinem Händler, dem Publisher der AoC für FC verlegt hat...


----------



## BornPsycho (8. Februar 2009)

Das ist aber auch vollkommen egal, da Funcom alle Abo-Gebühren einstreicht, was viel wichtiger ist und Funcom mit den Restbeständen somit gar nicht zu tun hat. Der online Verkauf läuft über Funcom und wie Waldgeist schon gesagt hat, bleibt da der Preis wie er ist.

Außerdem kann es nur gut sein wenn durch den echt günstigen Preis mehr Leute AoC endlich die verdiente Chance geben und somit mehr Spieler zu uns stoßen (Wobei ich mich momentan von der Serverfülle her nicht beschweren kann auf Asgard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zudem kommen jetzt die Veröffentlichungen in Polen und Russland und im "Laufe des Jahres" auch China womit AoC genug Cash Flow erwirtschaften wird. Gerade China ist auch für WoW der größte Markt, allein 6,5 Mio Abonennten von den angeblich 12,x weltweit sitzen in China. Wenn AoC da auf den Markt kommt, kann es richtig Schub geben...

Also mal nicht gleich alles so überbewerten, AoC stibt nicht so schnell wie es einige gerne sehen würden.

Grüße


----------



## XLarge TeaM (8. Februar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch vollkommen egal, da Funcom alle Abo-Gebühren einstreicht, was viel wichtiger ist und Funcom mit den Restbeständen somit gar nicht zu tun  und im "Laufe des Jahres" auch China womit AoC genug Cash Flow erwirtschaften wird.



Die Asiaten mögen aber eher buntere MMO´s wie WoW, KalOnline und wie sie alle heißen.



BornPsycho schrieb:


> Gerade China ist auch für WoW der größte Markt, allein 6,5 Mio Abonennten von den angeblich 12,x weltweit sitzen in China.



... was Du hier ja auch selber schreibst.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. Februar 2009)

> Zudem kommen jetzt die Veröffentlichungen in Polen und Russland



die die es spielen wollen, spielen es doch eh schon auf englischen Servern. Glaube nicht das da der große Accountschub kommt. Allerdings hoffe ich es dennoch.


----------



## Healor (8. Februar 2009)

Wer weiss... ich finds schon immer gut einen "eigenen" Server zu haben. Auf Fury zb war es echt nervig wenn man in einer Gruppe war. Jeder kam aus einem anderen Land und die hälfte konnte kein Englisch. Ist echt nervig wenn man eine längere Gruppenquest macht.

Bei Tabula Rasa war es änlich, wobei es da wenigstens einen deutschen Chat gab und man sich da die Leute suchen konnte.

Aber ob AoC für die Asiaten das richtige ist kann ich mir auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## ignatz87 (9. Februar 2009)

AoC tod??? da kann man doch nur drüber lachen...

ich mein wir sprechen hier von Funcom... die auch das spiel Anarchy online Hosten und das schon seit ewigen jahren und viele spielen das sicher nicht, im vergleich zu AoC. Es wird immer Fans eines mmorpgs geben und solange Funcom AoC bedreibt habe ich da keine sorgen das es mal down gehen sollte.

Erst mal über nen Unternehmen informieren bevor man was unproduktives schreibt.

und jetzt flamed mich plx nich gleich ich stell hier nur meine meinung über den angeblichen tod von AoC dar...


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum Leute die ein Spiel nicht mögen über dieses ständig herziehen und immer irgendwelche Untergangstheorien verbreiten. Ihr mögt ein Spiel nicht? gut, abo kündigen, Spiel deinstallieren und Fresse halten. Sry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber mich kotzen diese Leute an die anderen Leuten immer alles miesmachen müssen und auch noch Spaß daran haben.

AoC ist alles andere als Tot. Gerade jetzt wo es so günstig ist,kommen immr mehr Spieler dazu. Und ab 15.2. wirds nochmal ein ganzer Schub werden. Die Foren sind voll mit neuen Spieler und im Spiel selbst merkt man das auch sehr deutlich.


----------



## Tiegars (9. Februar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum Leute die ein Spiel nicht mögen über dieses ständig herziehen und immer irgendwelche Untergangstheorien verbreiten. Ihr mögt ein Spiel nicht? gut, abo kündigen, Spiel deinstallieren und Fresse halten. Sry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber mich kotzen diese Leute an die anderen Leuten immer alles miesmachen müssen und auch noch Spaß daran haben.
> 
> AoC ist alles andere als Tot. Gerade jetzt wo es so günstig ist,kommen immr mehr Spieler dazu. Und ab 15.2. wirds nochmal ein ganzer Schub werden. Die Foren sind voll mit neuen Spieler und im Spiel selbst merkt man das auch sehr deutlich.


Moin,

habs glaube ich schon 1000 mal geschrieben aber wiederhole mich gerne. Die die über das Spiel herziehen sind die die zum einen mega Enttäuscht wurden und sich einfach total verarscht fühlen wie in keinem MMO bisher. Gibt auch Leute die im AOC Forum gebannt wurden weil sie kritisch geäussert haben und somit werden sie in anderen Foren die Sau rauslassen. Und etwas das man erlebt hat und negativ war vergisst man nicht so schnell. Übrigens zähle mich auch zu denen^^
Ausserdem schau dir mal im WAR Forum um da gibts immer wieder solche die "Scheiss WAR" schreiben. Kritik kann man immer äussern aber sie sollte einigermassen so formuliert sein das es nicht als Flamerei gilt. Und genau das ist eben manchmal die Kunst wenn man auf 180 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passiert mir auch wen mir der Kragen platzt das ich Müll schreibe weil dann die Finger schneller sind als das Hirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Zustand der heute das Spiel hat ist sicherlich nicht mehr mit dem zu vergleichen wie er beim Start war. Gestern in Tortage auf Mitra war die Hölle los. Alle Questmobs tot man musste auf die suche gehen. Mir hats wiedereinmal richtig spass gemacht dort zu Questen. Und das AOC tot ist glaube ich nicht. Es ist sicherlich nicht mehr so wie beim Release aber es hat immer noch genug Leute. Dadurch das einige Server gestrichen haben ist die Bevölkerung auf einem Haufen. Was mir mehr Sorgen macht dass die Server überfüllt werden und dann diese Probleme bekommen. Aber da muss dann FC handeln. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie hat mich WAR nicht so richtig vom Hocker gerissen und bei WoW ist bei mir z. Zt. die Luft raus.
Ich hab jetzt meine Chars von Aries auf Mitra (um dem Geganke aus dem weg zu gehn) getranst und grad wieder richtig Lust drauf AoC zu zocken. 

Ich denke AoC hat mittlerweile die kritischen Phasen mit dem Release von WAR und WoTLK hinter sich gebracht und die Spielerzahlen haben sich stablilisiert. Nach der Zusammenlegung der Server ist überall wieder genügend los.

AoC ist nicht tot, wenngleich ich schon mal das Gegenteil befürchtet habe. 

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt nicht, warum immer ein Spiel geflamet wird. Spielts halt einfach oder lasst es bleiben, wenns euch keinen Spass bereitet. Ist doch ein ganz subjektive Sache, was einem gefällt und was nicht. 

Ich spiel das was mir gerade am meisten Spass macht und wenns Tetris oder Siedler ist. Aber das hat doch keinen Einfluss darauf ob es anderen gefällt oder nicht. 

Selbst wenn Funcom Pleite gehen würde so hätte doch keiner derjenigen, die sich geprellt oder verschauckelt fühlen einen persönliche Nutzen davon ausser vllt Genugtuung oder Schadenfreude.

Mir machts im Moment wieder Spass und ich freue mich darauf nach Feierabend wieder in die Welt von AoC einzutauchen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

> habs glaube ich schon 1000 mal geschrieben aber wiederhole mich gerne. Die die über das Spiel herziehen sind die die zum einen mega Enttäuscht wurden und sich einfach total verarscht fühlen wie in keinem MMO bisher. Gibt auch Leute die im AOC Forum gebannt wurden weil sie kritisch geäussert haben und somit werden sie in anderen Foren die Sau rauslassen. Und etwas das man erlebt hat und negativ war vergisst man nicht so schnell. Übrigens zähle mich auch zu denen^^
> Ausserdem schau dir mal im WAR Forum um da gibts immer wieder solche die "Scheiss WAR" schreiben. Kritik kann man immer äussern aber sie sollte einigermassen so formuliert sein das es nicht als Flamerei gilt. Und genau das ist eben manchmal die Kunst wenn man auf 180 ist biggrin.gif Passiert mir auch wen mir der Kragen platzt das ich Müll schreibe weil dann die Finger schneller sind als das Hirn



ich meine die Leute die ständig ihre dämlichen Kommentare abgeben müssen obwohl sie das Spiel nicht mehr Spielen. Sei es in den News oder in threads ständig müssen irgendwelche Affen schreiben "AoC ist tot" " Scheiss AoC" " Aoc für 6,95 ololol AoC geht den Bach runter". 
Ich habs schon mal an anderer Stelle geschrieben, ich spiele kein WoW mehr weil mich der casualwahn von blizzard ankotzt.....trotzdem muß ich nicht ständig mein Senf im WoW Forum oder in den WoW News abgeben. 

Aber diese "mein spiel ist das beste, alles andere ist dreck und wer was anderes mag wird von mir geflamet" Mentalität scheint irgendwie normal bei der heutigen Jugend zu sein. Man brauch z.B. nur mal nach Bushido oder Sido(was halt der krasse gangsta von heute so hört) bei youtube zu suchen und sich mal die Kommentare durchzulesen. Da hat man das gleiche wie hier im Forum....ey alda Bushido ist scheisse,Sido is viel bessa........


----------



## xdave78 (9. Februar 2009)

Nu lasst Euch doch nicht von den Kids auf die Palme bringen. Guckt ma - Ferien sind kaum vorbei da ist das Forum vormittags auch schon nur noch weniger als halb soviel frequentiert - also "Einathmen....Ausathmen...WUUUUUSSAAAAAAAA...".

Ich bin btw für nen Feldtest...dazu brauche ich Freiwillige:
-einen der mit WAR aufhören will
-einen der mit WOW aufhören will (oder nie ins offizielle Forum geht)
- und nen AoC Leaver...


Alle 3 schreiben im offizeillen Forum ihres Spiels bitte:

Threadtitel: 
" >FIRMENNAME< was habt ihr Euch dabei gedacht ...?"

Threadinhalt:
"Liebes >FIRMANNAME< Tiem,

was hapt ihr uuch dabei gedacht so ein spiel(addOn) rauszubringen?
die pervormanz auf meinem 5 jahre alten spielerehcner ist unter aler sau und die grafick viel zu >insert Wort<
auserdem sidn nur Honks unterwegs im spiel vom vorum ganz zu schweigen
13€ (15€) im monat für diesen schund bezahlen  das könnt ihr voll fergessen.

Mit freutlichen Grüsen" 


Ziel ist ganz klar die Schliessung des Threads...ma sehn wer erster ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dave


----------



## Imseos (9. Februar 2009)

naja wird schwer war hat kein forum aber mach du das mit aoc ich teste es mit wow^^


----------



## Thrainan (9. Februar 2009)

Es ist schon komisch, ich persönlich finde z.B. Warhammer total scheiße. Die Welt ist kacke, die Farben blöd und das PvP stinkt. Meine Meinung. Jetzt gehe ich deswegen nicht ins WAR Forum und versuche jedem auszurden das Spiel zu testen. Denn es gibt 300.000 aktive Spieler, die werden wohl irgendwas daran finden. Also kann es auch Neulingen evtl Spaß machen. Warum sollte ich also versuchen den leute ein potenziel für sie gutes Spiel mies zu machen? Eine objektive begründung kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben. Alles bezieht sich hier auf persönlichen geschmack. Dieser und jener bug ist doof. Sagt der eine, der andere sagt "stört mich nicht"
Dies oder das fehtl im endgame. Na und? Evtl braucht der ein oder andere auch nicht so viel Endgame?
Ernsthaft, alle haben verstanden das viele leute sehr entäuschtwaren bei release, ich übrigens auch. Aber es muss mal irgendwann gut sein. Wie kann man so lange zeit sauer sein, weil man mal paar euronen in den Sand gesetzt hat?
Mein Wasserkocher ist damals im Sommer kaputt gegangen, belagere ich seitem die Severinzentrale und erzähle jedem bei karstadt der einen Wasserkocher kauefen will er soll ne andere Marke nehmen?
Auch wenn man AoC nicht mag muss man eingestehen, das es andere Menschen Spa macht. Sie würden es ja sonnst nicht spielen. Ich denke letzteres ist nja eigentlich ne nachvollziebare Logik.
Da wünscht ihr einem Spiel den Untergang, obwohl ihr wisst das es Tausende Menschen gibt die das ding noch zocken. Es wird wohl seinen Grund haben das es das Game noch gibt. 
Man muss auch mal bedenken das etwas Konkurenz gut fürs geschäft ist. Die games dürfen imho geren mal alle ein wenig voneinander abschauen.

Edit: Und warum schlägt z.B. vanguard nicht so hohe Wellen. mal ernsthaft, der release war mal versaut, aoC war dagene doch nen bilderbuchstart


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

Ich vermute einfach das solche Leute einfach nur provozieren wollen um sich dann, darüber zu freuen wie sich alle aufregen. Vermutlich sitzt jetzt gerade ein pickliger 14 jähriger mit seinem kleinen kumpel vorm Pc und verfasst in irgendeinen Forum ein sinnlosen Beitrag. Während er wie besessen auf die F5 Taste hämmert ,freuen er und sein Kumpel sich schon diebisch auf die kommenden Antworten genervter user.


seht euch die Kommentare zur der neusten Aoc Meldung (Aoc für 6,95) an und ihr wisst was ich meine....


----------



## erwo (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Diese Leute sind halt einfach Trolle, sowas gibts schon seit den frühen Anfängen
des Usenets.

Zitat von Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Trolle bewegen sich vor allem in Diskussionsforen und Newsgroups, aber auch in Wikis und Chatrooms, auf Mailinglisten und in Weblogs.

Ziel eines Trolls ist es, Diskussionen um ihrer selbst willen auszulösen, ohne wirklich am Thema interessiert zu sein, beispielsweise wütende Antworten, auch bekannt unter der englischen Bezeichnung Flames, zu provozieren, Menschen mit anderer Meinung zu diskreditieren oder eine Diskussion zu sabotieren, indem eine unangenehme Atmosphäre geschaffen wird. Hierbei werden gerne die Diskussionsmethoden der Rabulistik und der Eristik angewandt.

Während einige bei derartigen Beiträgen vor allem den Wunsch zur Störung sehen, sehen manche Trolle sich selbst oft als Warnende, die auf gekonnt subtile bis provokante Art auf Missstände hinweisen und etwa ein Forum vor dem Überhandnehmen einer einseitigen Meinungsübermacht bewahren wollen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## xdave78 (9. Februar 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> naja wird schwer war hat kein forum aber mach du das mit aoc ich teste es mit wow^^


Nee geht nich mir nimmt das keiner ab ich einfach nen zu guten Ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem will ich weiterhin das Forum nutzen und hab noch nicht vor zu quitten.


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. Februar 2009)

Sogar Wiki kennt Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


recht interessant finde ich auch:



> Ein weiterer dankbarer Boden für Trolle sind Jugend-Foren, insbesondere Game-Foren. Hier hat sich das flaming zu einem Teil der Jugendkultur entwickelt.





was meine Vermutung bestätigt...


----------

